# 3 LNB vs. 5 LNB



## ACE101 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey all. My D* installer is here right now and SURPRISE, he brought a 3 LNB dish instead of a 5. I had checked with D* after my order to be sure I got the 5 LNB but no go.

He doesn't have a 5 LNB with him so he can't install today if I want the 5 LNB. Is it really worth it for the HR10-250? He said it's a huge antenna that would need to be installed on the roof instead of the side of my house, and the it has been know to move with the wind and lose signal. 

It sounds like BS, but really is going with the 3 LNB dish a big loss? I realize in the future I'll need it if I go with the HR20, but he said that by then they will likely have better 5 LNB dishes (more BS I'm sure).


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Not for the HR10-250... you are fine with the 3LNB

The only thing on the extra two, are the MPEG-4 material which you can't access with the HR10-250.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

And there is a slimmer 5LNB dish in the future.


----------



## ACE101 (Apr 4, 2002)

Ok that makes sense. If I end up going with the HR20, then I'd need the 5 LNB and hopefully there will be a slimmer version. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## ACE101 (Apr 4, 2002)

The funniest thing happened. The installer mentioned that it would make a LOT more sense for him to hook my OTA line to the 6 foot tall 6 foot wing-span antenna already attached to my roof (that I don't use). He said it's way way better than anything he could provide. So he hooked it up, and I'm getting a 96 signal strength on both my ota tuners. Every channel comes in great. Too funny!

I had no idea that an OTA was the old fashioned antennas. I should have realized when you were saying UHF vs VHF.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

I too use a 20 plus year old antenna on my roof for OTA and works great here in Houston. I enjoy telling people that I am using really old technology to get new tech HD!


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

fjwagner said:


> I too use a 20 plus year old antenna on my roof for OTA and works great here in Houston. I enjoy telling people that I am using really old technology to get new tech HD!


If you can just think of an antenna as a glorified coat hanger (a piece of wire or tubing bent in an odd configuration) you won't have to think of it as a technolgical wonder 

The digital signal is embedded in a sinusoidal wave that is exactly the same as any UHF or VHF signal. An antenna is no more "HDTV" than a piece of wire is. There is a lot more alchemy in antennae than science.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

FWIW, I put up my own AT9 to be prepared for the future and have had much less rain fade than with the 3 LNB dish. So for some people there could be an advantage even if they don't currently have any mpeg4 receivers.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

ShiningBengal said:


> If you can just think of an antenna as a glorified coat hanger (a piece of wire or tubing bent in an odd configuration) you won't have to think of it as a technolgical wonder
> 
> The digital signal is embedded in a sinusoidal wave that is exactly the same as any UHF or VHF signal. An antenna is no more "HDTV" than a piece of wire is. There is a lot more alchemy in antennae than science.


I think in your desire to show your ability to toss words around like sinusoidal, you missed my point entirely. Sometimes people think you have to have cable or satellite to get HD. They are surprised to hear that an old fashioned antenna (or coat hanger or rabbit ears like my son uses upstairs) will work. By the way, I am an engineer and have been practicing that field for almost 30 years. However, I do not feel compelled to show it at all times. FRed


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

fjwagner said:


> I think in your desire to show your ability to toss words around like sinusoidal, you missed my point entirely. Sometimes people think you have to have cable or satellite to get HD. They are surprised to hear that an old fashioned antenna (or coat hanger or rabbit ears like my son uses upstairs) will work. By the way, I am an engineer and have been practicing that field for almost 30 years. However, I do not feel compelled to show it at all times. FRed


You don't, huh?

Then why did you post this unnecessary rebuke? I fail to see any other reason for this kind of response to a post that was not boastful or condescending in any way.

Unless you just feel compelled to tell others how they should present themselves.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Interesting thread...almost as good as _Big Brother All Stars_.

Personally, I thought ShiningBengal was merely trying to help out and inform and don't understand the offense taken.

Until just now, I had thought _sinusoidal_ was 'suicide by sinuses,' so I for one appreciated the information.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Sir_whinealot said:


> Until just now, I had thought _sinusoidal_ was 'suicide by sinuses,' so I for one appreciated the information.


I thought it meant when my sinuses (sinus'?) think someone is out to get them.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

tbb1226 said:


> You don't, huh?
> 
> Then why did you post this unnecessary rebuke? I fail to see any other reason for this kind of response to a post that was not boastful or condescending in any way.
> 
> Unless you just feel compelled to tell others how they should present themselves.


I felt you were trying to show me up over my simple analogy. ... and I did take it as boastful. Apparently that was not the case. Glad we can clear up a misunderstanding. Fred


----------

